# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Plugin Rational Team Concert

## Matock

Hello,

Quelqu'un connait-il un moyen d'utiliser Rational Team Concert avec PowerBuilder ?

(avant j'tais sur ClearCase et un plugin existait)

Matock

----------

